# Män som hatar kvinnor => Miehet jotka vihaavat naisia



## pearho

Stieg Larssonin kirjalle, jonka ruotsin alkuperäinen nimi on "Män som hatar kvinnor", on suomeksi annettu nimi "Miehet jotka vihaavat naisia", mikä ruotsiksi käännettyä voisi olla "Männen som hatar kvinnor". Minusta, täsmällinen suomennus olisi mieluummin "Miehiä, jotka vihavaat naisia", mutta en tiedä, onko se käypää suomea. Mitä sanotte?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia" on ihan hyvää suomea. Kirjojen nimiä annettaessa tavoitteena ei aina ole tarkkuuden maksimointi. Syytä tai syitä en tässä tapauksessa lähde arvailemaan.


----------



## Gavril

pearho said:


> Stieg Larssonin kirjalle, jonka ruotsin alkuperäinen nimi on "Män som hatar kvinnor", on suomeksi annettu nimi "Miehet jotka vihaavat naisia", mikä ruotsiksi käännettyä voisi olla "Männen som hatar kvinnor". Minusta, täsmällinen suomennus olisi mieluummin "Miehiä, jotka vihavaat naisia", mutta en tiedä, onko se käypää suomea. Mitä sanotte?



_Miehet jotka vihaavat naisia _antaa ymmärtää, että kirja käsittelee "kaikkia" naisia vihaavia miehiä, eli sitä, joka *yleensä pätee *naisia vihaaviin miehiin.

Toisaalta, jos kirjan nimi olisi _Miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia, _luulisin että kirjan aiheena on "satunnainen ryhmä" miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia. Toisin sanoen, ei voi olettaa tämän ryhmän edustavan (tarkasti) kaikkia naisia vihaavia miehiä.

Kun en puhu ruotsia, en tiedä, mikä näistä merkityksistä on alun perin aiottu -- auttaisitko?


----------



## pearho

Gavril said:


> Kun en puhu ruotsia, en tiedä, mikä näistä merkityksistä on alun perin aiottu -- auttaisitko?


Kyllä! _Män som hatar kvinnor_ = _men who hate women_, _männen som hatar kvinnor_ = _the men who hate women_.


----------



## Gavril

pearho said:


> Kyllä! _Män som hatar kvinnor_ = _men who hate women_, _männen som hatar kvinnor_ = _the men who hate women_.



Kiitos, mutta kykymykseni oli, mikä seuraavista merkityksistä sopii paremmin nimeen _Män som hatar kvinnor_: 

1)  "kaikki" naisia vihaavat miehet, eli ryhmä miehiä, joka tarkasti edustaa kaikkia naisia vihaavia miehiä

2) "satunnainen ryhmä" miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia -- toisin sanoen, ei voi  olettaa tämän ryhmän edustavan (tarkasti) kaikkia naisia vihaavia  miehiä

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## pearho

Minä sanoisin, että mieluummin 2 kuin 1.


----------



## Gavril

pearho said:


> Minä sanoisin, että mieluummin 2 kuin 1.



Ongelmana silti on, että merkitys 2 ei kaikessa tapauksessa käännetään partitiivin monikolla ("miehiä"), vaan jossakin tapauksissa nominatiivin monikkoa käytetään (katso esim. tässä).

Kysymys suomalaisille: onko yleistä, että kirjan nimi alkaa partitiivin monikolla? Jos esim. olisi romaani, joka käsitteli joidenkin poikien lapsuutta, mikä nimi olisi tavallisempi: "Poikia" tai "Pojat"?


----------



## pearho

Täyttyy muistaa, että _miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia_ ei ole täysi lause; päälauseesta puuttuu verbi, ja siksi emme voi sanoa käykö partitiivisubjekti vai ei. Huomattakoon myös, että _miehiä_ voisi yhtä hyvin olla objekti kuin subjekti, tai predikatiivi.

_He ovat miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia _[predikatiivi: käy]
*_miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia, joskus murhaavatkin naisia_ [subjekti, transsitiivinen lause: ei käy]
_ Siellä tapasin miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia _[objekti: käy]
_Siellä liikkui miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia _[subjekti, eksistentiaalilause: käy]


----------



## Gavril

pearho said:


> Täyttyy muistaa, että _miehiä, jotka vihaavat naisia_ ei ole täysi lause; päälauseesta puuttuu verbi, ja siksi emme voi sanoa käykö partitiivisubjekti vai ei. Huomattakoon myös, että _miehiä_ voisi yhtä hyvin olla objekti kuin subjekti, tai predikatiivi.


 
Täytyy taas kysyä suomalaisilta: jos kirjan nimi (tai taideteoksen nimi, jne.) ei ole täysi lause, onko yleistä, että nimi on (yhteydestä irrotettu) objekti?

Esimerkiksi, jos kirjassa on lause "Hän teki voittomaalin", ja tämä lause on tärkeä kirjalle, voisiko kirjan nimi olla akkusatiivimuoto _Voittomaalin_?

Kun englannissa objektin ja subjektin sijamuodot eivät eroa toisistaan, en voi sanoa omasta näkökulmasta, kuulostaisiko sellainen nimi oudolta tai tavalliselta.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Kysymys suomalaisille: onko yleistä, että kirjan nimi alkaa partitiivin  monikolla? Jos esim. olisi romaani, joka käsitteli joidenkin poikien  lapsuutta, mikä nimi olisi tavallisempi: "Poikia" tai "Pojat"?"

En osaa sanoa kumpi on tavallisempi, mutta se ei ole mitenkään tärkeä seikka. Molemmat ovat hyvin luontevaa suomea, eikä nimen antaja välttämättä ajattele asiaa sijamuotojen ensisijaiset merkitykset mielessään  -  tosin saattaahan hän niinkin ajatella. Koska kaikki suomalaiset eivät käytä täsmälleen samoja fraaseja, vaihtelua on jonkin verran sijamuotojen valinnoissakin.

Mieleeni ei kuitenkaan juolahda nimen "Miehet/Miehiä jotka vihaavat naisia" nähdessäni, että sanaa "miehet/miehiä" käytettäisiin tässä objektina, vaikka se tietysti teoriassa onkin mahdollista.

Eivät kaikki muutkaan kielet aina ole johdonmukaisia näissä asioissa. Esimerkiksi englannissa ei koskaan sanota "in a morning", vaan aina "in *the* morning", vaikka ei viitattaisikaan mihinkään tiettyyn aamuun. (_He never likes to get up in *the* morning._) On tietysti mahdollista sanoa "one morning" tai jopa "on a morning", jos suuri tarve yllättää!


----------

